
Apple Introduces Core ML - Osiris30
http://deepdojo.com/apple-introduces-core-ml
======
minimaxir
Previous submission was killed as a dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14528889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14528889)

~~~
dang
Yes, of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14494337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14494337).

------
kccqzy
The first sentence made me chuckle:

> When was the last time you opened up a PDF file and edited the design of the
> document directly?

I do this all the time. Maybe not major changes to the design, but changing
the color of something, adding/removing some text, etc. I do this all the
time.

------
an_account
What are the options for training the models?

~~~
joeblau
There is a lot of great information on Apple's machine learning website[1].
Right now the CoreML converter supports converting from Caffe, Keras (Tensor
Flow), LibSVM, SKLeran, and XGBoost[2]. I spoke with the team extensively last
week at the Labs and they are working on updating their converters to support
the latest versions of Caffe and Keras.

[1] - [https://developer.apple.com/machine-
learning/](https://developer.apple.com/machine-learning/)

[2] -
[http://pythonhosted.org/coremltools/coremltools.converters.h...](http://pythonhosted.org/coremltools/coremltools.converters.html#)

